

Are social networks a replacement for religion? - amichail

Whatever you may think of religion, it is a way for people to associate only with others who share a similar worldview.<p>In places where religion is lacking (e.g., Silicon Valley), one might expect heavy use of social networks as a replacement.<p>Is this generally the case?
======
buugs
Religion is a lot more than a social group. You have a social following and
gathering around a central idea with very little differences in points of view
all to embellish values and ideas that one who belongs to that group feels are
true.

You find something very very different with social networks even ones that are
gathered around central ideas.

~~~
amichail
Yes, religion is more than a social group, but aren't both used to make people
whom you associate with more in line with your worldview?

For example, you might use either to increase the probability that you
associate with honest people.

------
gaius
Facebook is not a value system!

~~~
amichail
Don't friends often share values?

